#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Санскрит >  > > >  >  >  Помогите перевести "ами"

## Amitashi

Помогите перевести "ами". Слышал что имя будды Амитабхи переводится как безграничный свет. Но что безгранично - "ами" или "табха" или может быть вообще всё по-другому?

----------


## Асуман

ами - это "друг" по-французски

на санскрите:
mA -  to measure , mete out , mark off ...
mita - measured , meted out ... 
amita (a+mita) unmeasured , boundless , infinite / without a certain measure
bhA - light , brightness , splendour

----------


## Shanti

Тут всё просто - 
АМитаБха:
А -без, Мита - граничный, Бха -свет  :Smilie:

----------


## Дмитрий Комиссаров

Если быть точнее, то т.к. вторая "А" долгая, то следует делить так: а-мита-абха. Свет на санскрите - абха. В итоге - неизмеримый свет.

----------


## Асуман

> Если быть точнее, то т.к. вторая "А" долгая, то следует делить так: а-мита-абха. Свет на санскрите - абха. В итоге - неизмеримый свет.


Ой, да, ваша правда, пишется amitābha, значит, не от bhā, а от ābhā. Хорошо ещё, что это синонимы, и разница в короткой/долгой гласной тут не меняет смысла, как, например, с ānanda "радость" и ananda "безрадостный"...

Ну тогда уж скажем ещё точнее, раз последняя "а" краткая, то в итоге получается не собственно "неизмеримый свет" (amitābhā), а "тот, чей свет неизмерим" (amitābha). (amitā ābhāh yasya sa amitābhah)

----------

Тендзин Кюнзанг (02.04.2010)

----------


## Дмитрий Комиссаров

Не нахожу никаких возражений :Smilie:

----------

